# Favourite Movie Genre



## Odoriko (Mar 16, 2010)

My favourite genre of movie would have to be Romantic Comedies, they make me laugh and they're cute.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

I like psychological thrillers and regular thrillers, action, crime, and some sci-fi films are good.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Horror the best.
Then Romance
Documentary (Like true stories you know. Not the kind of educational boring thing. Um, kind of like Pearl Harbor)
Drama
Social
Thriller
Sci-fi


Comedy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know, I really enjoy both Sci-fi/adventure and psycholoical thrillers. It's between those two.


----------



## E (Mar 16, 2010)

thrillers and shoot-em ups for me


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 16, 2010)

Action/Adventure is my favorite, but I like all types.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

E said:


> thrillers and shoot-em ups for me


 Did you like that movie "Shootem Up"? That was awesome.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 16, 2010)

Action-Comedy
Action-Adventure
Action
Buddy-Cop (which is usually Action-Comedy)

I like action


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

has to be kung fu with original chinese audio with english subtitles


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2010)

Mystery             .


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 16, 2010)

Drama-comedy


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 16, 2010)

Sci-Fi's and Psychological thrillers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 16, 2010)

I lean heavily towards drama-comedy, I don't favor the separate genres anywhere near as much. If it has some adventure or fantasy I'm even happier.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Sci-Fi's and Psychological thrillers.


 Don't just blindly copy my answer in hopes I will sleep with you! 

At least chat me up a little first.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know, I really enjoy both Sci-fi/adventure and psycholoical thrillers. It's between those two.


----------



## ethereal (Mar 16, 2010)

I like most movie genres but sci-fi has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 16, 2010)

Drama. I like movies that make you think and are suspenseful. Not all Drama are like that, but those are the best when they are to me.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2010)

comedy and action


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2010)

Thrillers, Comic-book movies, zombie movies. Top 3.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 16, 2010)

Porn     .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2010)

thrillers, comic book movies, action


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

Probably psychological thrillers, drama, or romantic comedies.  Also love animation/Disney kinds of movies, those always are pretty enjoyable to watch.  I also like horror movies, although they scare me quite a bit.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Mar 17, 2010)

Thrillers, action, crime, sci-fi, drama.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 17, 2010)

Horror and then comedy


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

Anything with great story and good script


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely comedy.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 1, 2010)

some kind of action and fighting


----------



## KayleighCakes (Jul 1, 2010)

Psychological thrillers & Horror.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2010)

A good thriller and action movie. Dirty Harry fits into those two category's,as do most of my favorite movies.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

Science Fiction easily

2001
Blade Runner
Matrix
Wars
Trek
Who
list goes on and on.


----------

